# Homemade wheel weights?



## e.alleg (Jan 13, 2006)

Well I called the dealer to order some wheel weights for my garden tractor's 12" wheels for plowing snow (or mud in my case) and they are almost $200. :Bawling: I was thinking they can't be that hard to make myself, has anyone ever done it?


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

you can make them a couple of ways 
one cut circles out of 2" steel plate.
use a five gallon bucke as a mold and pour them out of concrete(you can add more weight to these by subing lead shot for part of the gravel.carefully position the j bolts for mounting studs or use pipe to attach with all thread
you can also fill old brake drums with lead 
or for a little added weight put tubes in the tires and fill them with water and antifreeze or calcium .
My self we filled the front and back tires with polyurathane and sand .They wont go flat ,still have some bounce and weight around 100 pounds each . the draw back is that when the tires are gone the wheels are too .
depending on the model you can likely put 15" studded snow tires on if your fenders will clear . depends on your hubs bolt pattern.
you can also add a weight box for traction 
this can be as simple as a a bracket to hole a bar and use lifting weights


----------



## vallyfarm (Oct 24, 2006)

My budy took the tire/rims off and layed them on their sied, covered with heavy plastic wrap...almost like a tarp in thickness. Stuck some pipe to line up the wheel nuts, and filled the rim dish with concrete. After it dried, he bolted the wheels back with threaded rod through the rim and concrete and was set. The concrete can now still be removed if need be, and tires can still be changed. Worked like a charm. Mike


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

not wheel weghts but i had a freind whos tractor had a 3p point hitch on the back they used the bucket for snow they bult a box with the 3 point connections on it out of metal the poured it 1/2 full of concrete the rest was sand so they had somthing to spread if need they worked well for weight and they could easily hook and unhook from it


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

One can use barbells weights but they can be a little pricey if you can't find some used ones at garage sales.

Simply make a circular hub that will fit the bolt pattern of the wheel (drilled out), weld a pipe in the center of it with the size of the holes in the weights. Use longer wheel bolts to fasten the wheel and hub in place, then add weights to the pipe.


----------

